# Gartner Says Worldwide PC Shipments Grew 1 Percent in Fourth Quarter of 2014



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Lenovo Solidifies Top Spot in 2014 Rankings; HP Narrows the Gap with Strong Fourth Quarter
> 
> Worldwide PC shipments totaled 83.7 million units in the fourth quarter of 2014, a 1 percent increase from the fourth quarter of 2013, according to preliminary results by Gartner, Inc. These results indicate a slow, but consistent improvement following more than two years of decline.


More


----------

